# IRS taxes on reimbursement



## alepuppy (Aug 18, 2015)

My husband (italian and american living in Italy) coached an amateur baseball TEAM in 2016. As a reimbursement of his expenses he received 7200 euro. Considering the amateur status of the team this money has not to be declared by my husband (NO 730) and no taxes are due on this amout in Italy BUT the amount of the reimbursement has been reported to the italian "AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE" by the baseball team.

What are the US rules as regards income tax report?
Thanks 
Alepuppy


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it is reimbursement for out of pocket expenses, I'd tend to consider it non-reportable and non-taxable. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## alepuppy (Aug 18, 2015)

The reimbursement is a forfait and he is not reporting each and every expense he has. I was searching in IRS publications about amateur coaching compensation.I found out that amateur sports organisations are exempt under ruke 501 (j) but wasn't able to understand if in case of compensation of the amateurs players/coach the amount paid is exempt too.


----------

